# [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards



## Sapphiretech (20. September 2011)

*[Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

Guten Abend zusammen

Wie Ihr mit Sicherheit wisst, bieten wir seit geraumer Zeit neben Grafikkarten auch Mainboards an. Angefangen hat es mit dem Pure Black X58 welches für uns der erste Schritt in die neue Richtung war. Zusätzlich dazu bieten wir aktuell auch ein Z68-Mainboard sowie eine P67-Platine samt Hydra-Chip. Auch zwei ITX-Platinen auf Basis des H61 und H67 sind verfügbar. Doch da besteht für die Zukunft noch Ausbaubedarf.

Daher möchte ich Euch fragen, was ihr bei unseren aktuellen Mainboards gut findet oder bemängelt.
Was fehlt Euch oder hätte besser gemacht werden können? Weiterhin dürft Ihr natürlich Wünsche und Anregungen posten, was Ihr euch für kommende Mainboards von uns wünscht (z.B. mehr OC-Features).


Bitte bedenkt, dass ich zu kommenden Produkten nicht viel sagen darf/möchte.


----------



## derP4computer (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

Ich wünsche mir ein Sapphire Gehäuse.
Meinetwegen ein Lizenz Produkt oder Partner Produkt oder wie diese Verbindungen heißen.
AM3+ Mainboards mit der passenden Farbe dazu = weiß!
Das Design von den HD5850/6850/.... als Gehäusefront?


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

Ich finde Boards im mATX Format super! 

Ich hätte gerne für den LGA 1155 Sockel: 

- Z68 Chipsatz
- zwei mal PCIe x16 Steckplätze min. 8x/8x @SLI/Crossfire
- vier Ram Bänke 
- gute OC Eigenschaften
- USB 3.0/Sata 3
- eine sehr fein abgestimmte Lüfterregelung für die CPU (Das Vorbild sollte hier Gigabyte sein)


Als leichte Orientierung sollte das _ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z_ dienen. 


*Diese Konstellation wäre auch für ein mATX Am3+ Board sehr interessant. *


----------



## Sapphiretech (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

*@derP4computer:*

Hier geht es nur um Mainboards. Trotzdem danke für deine Idee. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

Ui, da fällt mir einiges ein  

- Lange Haltbarkeit der Komponenten (Beispiel: Military Class II von MSI, Ultra Durable 3 von Gigabyte usw.)
- Optisch ansprechende Farbgebung 
- SATA III
- USB 3.0
- UEFI-Bios
- Dual-Bios
- SLI/CF mit PCIe 16x
- Durchdachte Kühlung (Heatpipes etc.)
- PCIe 3.0
- Dual-Lan
- Fehler-LED
- X-Fi Onboard o.ä. 
- Ready für 3TB+ 
- Lange Garantiezeiten
- Evtl. OC-Features
- Status-LEDs auf dem Board
- Bluetooth
- Fast-Boot-System
- Easy-Update für das Bios


----------



## Sapphiretech (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

Ich nehme die Ideen soweit mal auf. 



> - Bluetooth



Aktuelle H67-, Z68- und A75-Mainboard haben bereits Bluetooth. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*



> Aktuelle H67-, Z68- und A75-Mainboard haben bereits Bluetooth.


Ich wusste doch das ich was überlesen hab.  

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit AM3+ Boards aus?  Kommt da was in Zukunft?


----------



## Sapphiretech (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wünsche/Kritik/Anregungen zu aktuellen/kommenden Sapphire-Mainboards*

Ein 990FX Board haben wir ja bereits auf der Computex gezeigt.
Offizell ist es noch nicht vorgestellt, da noch interne Tests laufen. Lange dauert es aber nicht mehr.


Liebe Grüße


----------

